# Problema simple de circuito logico combinacional



## Ermaks (Sep 13, 2009)

Saludos, Soy nuevo en la electronica y se me presentan 2 problemas que no puedo resolver

el primero:

Un circuito recibe un bus de cuatro lineas con información desde un instrumento digital. La salida se transmite a un procesador por medio de cinco lineas con control de paridad seleccionado por una llave de 2 estados,tal que si esta es igual a 1 se debe generar paridad par y si es igual a 0 , paridad impar.

Lo unico que pude desarrolar de este es:

que las entradas son 4,las salidas son 5, y se utiliza un selector de datos(multiplexor o de multiplexor), lo que no entiendo es la parte en  que  si el estado es 1, se genera paridad par , y si es 0 paridad impar.

el segundo

realizar un convertidor de codigo NBCD a formato de siete segmentos, de las 2 siguientes formas
9)a) Los valores no permitidos no deben encender el display
b)Los Valores que ingresan son todos correctos y por lo tanto sus combinaciones pueden ser utlizadas como estados indiferentes para la simplificacion.

Lo que desarrole es que

Las entradas son 4 ya que  el NBCD se limita hasta el numero decimal 9 , por lo tanto 2^3=8, 4 entradas(incluido el 0)

Saludos, espero respuestas :-?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 13, 2009)

> el primero:
> Un circuito recibe un bus de cuatro lineas con información desde un instrumento digital. La salida se transmite a un procesador por medio de cinco lineas con control de paridad seleccionado por una llave de 2 estados,tal que si esta es igual a 1 se debe generar paridad par y si es igual a 0 , paridad impar.
> Lo unico que pude desarrolar de este es:
> que las entradas son 4,las salidas son 5, y se utiliza un selector de datos(multiplexor o de multiplexor), lo que no entiendo es la parte en que si el estado es 1, se genera paridad par , y si es 0 paridad impar.


No va con multiplexor. La paridad la generas con 3 compuertas XOR de 2 entradas, y la seleccion de par o impar la haces con otra XOR+NOT entre la salida y el bit de control.



> el segundo
> realizar un convertidor de codigo NBCD a formato de siete segmentos, de las 2 siguientes formas
> 9)a) Los valores no permitidos no deben encender el display
> b)Los Valores que ingresan son todos correctos y por lo tanto sus combinaciones pueden ser utlizadas como estados indiferentes para la simplificacion.
> ...


Hostia que te trabaste rapido! 
Este es un ejercicio clasico de simplificacion con Karnaugh, y  es medio largo como para tener la gentileza de hacerlo. 
Pero si buscas con Google conversor BCD 7 segmentos con sus variantes incluyendo en ingles, vas a encontrar parvas de ejemplos resueltos y bien comentados.


----------



## 0rland0 (Sep 15, 2009)

Para generador de paridad creo q es mas sencillo usar el 74LS280. Es menos tedioso al momento de simularlo y montarlo.

Y del 2do creo q no hay q enrrollarse mucho, como del 10 al 15 son cero usas minterms y puede q no salgan tantas compuertas. O tambien puedes usar los multiplexores para generar las funciones, cosa q seria mucho mas facil


----------

